# Help wanted with dye.



## Alan Sweet (Nov 24, 2015)

I have this project I am working on. I want to make a Peppermill which closely resembles a wine bottle. It is my hope to be able to dye the a shade of dark green that is close to that of some typical wine bottles. So far my experiments have not been very fruitful.

Considering the number of similar PMs I have seen, I am sure that some one already has a reasonable process for creating such a green appearance. I am sure it takes multiple dye applications and surface applications.

Does anyone here have such a process or a link to one?


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 24, 2015)

I guess I have a mouse that stutters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2015)

That's ok Alan. I moved the other one for ya....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 25, 2015)

CWS stabilizes with a green color , he'll chime in on some suggestions.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 25, 2015)

@Treecycle Hardwoods has done some beautiful dye jobs with some great colors he might have some advice.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 25, 2015)

I use the water soluble dyes wood craft sells. You can get a similar dye that will dissolve in alcohol. When dying I normally use a very light wood. Basswood or maple are my usual go to species when I want to dye something. What type of wood are you using? What type of dye have you tried using so far?


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 25, 2015)

@Treecycle Hardwoods: I have been using alcohol based dyes. I have been experimenting on Holly and maple. I tried mostly mixing the dyes and applying them. With one shot at dying the surface yellow and applying thin coats of blue and sneak up on the green I want. Then, I decided to see if anyone here has already accomplished it. I do not need to discover a right way, if some one else is already a success.

Here is the effect I would like to imitate. (This is a good wine btw)


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 25, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> @Treecycle Hardwoods: I have been using alcohol based dyes. I have been experimenting on Holly and maple. I tried mostly mixing the dyes and applying them. With one shot at dying the surface yellow and applying thin coats of blue and sneak up on the green I want. Then, I decided to see if anyone here has already accomplished it. I do not need to discover a right way, if some one else is already a success.
> 
> Here is the effect I would like to imitate. (This is a good wine btw)
> View attachment 91766


Ok now that i see what you are after my recommendation would be to use a browner wood. you have a green bottle with quite a bit of brown undertones. Try a heart wood from hardmaple and then do your technique and see how it works. I think you will see what i mean after you try it out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 25, 2015)

I would think of going with something soft for better dye absorption, and I'd be tempted to add some black to the green dye for darkening. Soft maple or buckeye maybe? It's seems like I've had better luck getting dark colors in softer woods, but I haven't ever tried what you're doing.


----------

